# walking trough



## mmaria (Apr 12, 2017)

Smena 8 and Superia expired 2009


----------



## mmaria (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok... forgot to ask...

Does it matter when did film expire?  
Do you say what year it expired? I just wrote what I saw, 2009 not really knowing is that relevant at all


----------



## limr (Apr 12, 2017)

mmaria said:


> Ok... forgot to ask...
> 
> Does it matter when did film expire?
> Do you say what year it expired? I just wrote what I saw, 2009 not really knowing is that relevant at all



Depends on how long it's been since its 'sell-by' date and how it was stored. You could shoot 20-year old film that was properly stored in a cold, dark place, and it will be fine. Probably a bit grainier than fresh and maybe showing some color shift, but still interesting. 

Or you could shoot 5-year-old film that was kept in someone's car glove compartment in Florida and it will be practically unusable.

Well, unless it's Tri-X and then you have a good chance of getting something out of it, even if it's old and stored in unknown conditions. This is from a roll that sat in my brother-in-law's Pentax Spotmatic for probably at least 25 years. The camera was in a camera bag that was so old, the foam was disintegrating. Grainy, to be sure, but usable and interesting 




Day 132 - Rooster by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria (Apr 13, 2017)

I remember that photo 

thanks for explaining... I'm keeping those films in the closet, I assume that should be fine... or it needs to be in fridge?... because I read numerous times that you, film people, store films in the fridge


----------



## limr (Apr 13, 2017)

mmaria said:


> I remember that photo
> 
> thanks for explaining... I'm keeping those films in the closet, I assume that should be fine... or it needs to be in fridge?... because I read numerous times that you, film people, store films in the fridge



It probably doesn't matter that much if you are using the film (as opposed to storing it for later)  but if it were me, I would put them in the fridge anyway. When you take a roll out to shoot, let it warm up a little before loading.


----------



## limr (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh yeah, and I love this shot! Very surreal.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 13, 2017)

Well done.  Some photos tell a story, some photos just a simple sentence or two, but your images are like books.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 18, 2017)

limr said:


> Oh yeah, and I love this shot! Very surreal.


glad you like it


----------



## mmaria (Apr 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Well done.  Some photos tell a story, some photos just a simple sentence or two, but your images are like books.


oh Gary... that's a really huge compliment!

and.... I'll take it


----------

